#  Erste Hilfe >   Persönliche Erfahrungen mit der EH >

## Patientenschubser

In diesem Thema könnt ihr eure persönlichen Erfahrungen mit/ in der Ersten Hilfe schreiben.
habt ihr schonmal Erste Hilfe geleistet, wenn ja warum, was habt ihr gemacht und wie ging es aus, hattet Ihr Panik/ Angst davor.....?
Habt ihr schonmal Erste Hilfe benötigt, warum, was wurde gemacht, hattet ihr ein gutes Gefühl dabei (war die Hilfe gut/ zweckmäßig), ging es Euch danach besser?
Hattet Ihr den Eindruck das Derjenige der die Hilfe geleistet hat wusste was er tut....? 
Das ist auch für mich prima, damit ich weiß wo den vll "Nachhilfe" bedarf ist!

----------


## lucy230279

also grundsätzlich ist es mir wichtig auf jeden fall erste hilfe leisten zu können und das auch zu tun. 
bin betrieblicher ersthelfer in einer bankfiliale mit 25 mitarbeitern in der innenstadt.
zum glück muss ich nicht so oft ran 
bei mitarbeitern waren es bisher nur schnittverletzungen, quetschungen und auch schon mal schwindelanfälle  
eher betroffen sind da die kunden, überwiegend die älteren, aber auch auf der straße und in umliegenden geschäften wird öfter mal hilfe benötigt, einmal auch ein epileptischer anfall 
bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine angst zu helfen, sollte es dann aber zu etwas schwerwiegendem kommen, denke ich, muss ich erstmal tief luft holen, meine gedanken sammeln und dann gehts los.. 
folgendes kam schon vor: 
ach ja, handschuhe sind natürlich pflicht  *schnittverletzungen*: 
dafür haben wir ne menge pflaster, sterile wundauflagen und eventuell mullbinden..wenn sich die blutung gar nicht stoppen lässt, holen wir (wir sind 2 ersthelfer) sowieso dann professionelle hilfe bevor eventuell noch ein schock entsteht  *ohnmachten*
erstmal hab ich geprüft, ob der betroffene noch atmet, das war der fall, dann hab ich ihn in die stabile seitenlage gelagert und zugedeckt..auf keinen fall hab ich ihn allein gelassen und in der zwischenzeit haben meine kollegen natürlich den notruf gewählt  *schwindelanfälle* habe ich da anzeichen bemerkt, gerade die älteren kunden wollen das nicht wahrhaben.. 
auf jeden fall erstmal hinsetzen lassen und wasser trinken lassen..das hat bisher schon geholfen..in schlimmeren fällen würde ich die betroffenen wahrscheinlich eher hinlegen lassen, im zweifel eh immer rettungsdienst alarmieren *
epileptischer anfall* 
zum glück kam das bisher nur einmal vor..das problem war, dass der kunde dazu noch stark angetrunken war
außer den retuungsdienst alarmieren und aufpassen dass sich der betroffene beim anfall nicht irgendwo noch mehr verletzt, kann ich da, glaube ich, nicht viel tun..
hab auf jeden fall den verlauf beobachtet und mir die zeit gemerkt..weiß gar nimmer genau, ob der anfall schon vorbei war, als der rettungsdienst kam..kann mich nicht erinnern.. 
ich selber, bin auf arbeit schon einige male zusammengebrochen und hab mich dann immer irgendwo sitzend oder liegend wieder gefunden..gab zum glück keine komplikationen, hab also keine professionelle hilfe gebraucht 
wovor ich echt panik hätte, wenn ich jemandem nicht helfen könnte..natürlich ist gar nichts tun wesentlich schlimmer als etwas falsch zu machen..aber ich würde wahrscheinlich verrückt werden, wenn ich weiß, alles getan zu haben und trotzdem konnte ich nimmer helfen 
vor jahren ist mal eine kundin mitten in der gschäftsstelle tot umgefallen, hoffentlich muss ich das nie nie erleben 
so ich hoffe, dass ich mit meinen bisher durchgeführten eh-maßnahmen gut im stoff stehe, wenn nicht, korrigiere mich bitte, denn es ist mir wichtig, es richtig zu machen

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ich selber, bin auf arbeit schon einige male zusammengebrochen und hab mich dann immer irgendwo sitzend oder liegend wieder gefunden..gab zum glück keine komplikationen, hab also keine professionelle hilfe gebraucht

 *Eine Bewusstlossigkeit ist immer eine Notarztindikation!* 
So etwas muss im KH abgeklärt werden!
Alles andere wäre fahrlässig!
In aller Regel bricht keiner ohne Grund "zusammen". _Außer es wäre "gewollt"._

----------


## lucy230279

mmhh, bin mir net so sicher..ob ich bewusstlos war..kann mich nimmer erinnern..aber du hast recht.. :s_thumbup:  
mir sind einfach immer nur die füße weggerutscht und hab gezittert, konnte mich also selber nimmer großartig bewegen.. 
gewollt war das zusammenbrechen übrigens auf keinen fall!!! war vielleicht 3-4 mal in den letzten 5-6 jahren..hab auch niedrigen blutdruck, vielleicht liegts daran

----------


## maurer

Ich habe im Krankenhaus eine Frau reanimiert. In meiner Ausbildung zum Pflegehelfer war ich auf der "Herz"station. Eine Frau wollte gerade heimgehen und packte ihre sieben Sachen im Bad zusammen. Ich war gerade im Zimmer, da ich das Bett putzte und hörte einen dumpfen Aufschlag im Bad. Rannte hin, kontrollierte Puls und Atmung. War nichts da und so fing ich an zu reanimieren. Ich schrie einer Krankenschwester, die dann den Notfallteam herbeirief. 
Eigentlich hatte ich keine Angst, denn man hört irgendwie auf zu denken und macht automatisch den Ablauf den man gelernt hat. Die Zeit verging auch sehr schnell, aber nachher brauchte ich schon jemanden zum reden, da ich soetwas noch nie erlebt habe.

----------


## Stine

Im letzten Jahr habe ich meine Mutter im Bett liegend vorgefunden. Sie war kaum mehr ansprechbar und kreideweiss. Im ersten Moment war ich total aufgeregt, habe sie gefragt was sie hat, sie konnte nur stöhnen. 
Im nächsten Moment aber war ich völlig ruhig (verstehe ich bis heute nicht), habe sie in die stabile Seitenlage gebracht und habe den Notdienst gerufen.
Was dann passiert ist, war der Kracher - das gehört zwar in ein anderes Thema - aber ich möchte dies in diesem Zusammenhang noch schnell erzählen: 
Also, wir wohnen in Klausdorf, bzw. Schwentinental, welches zum Kreis Plön gehört. Dieser Kreis hat eine eigene Vorwahl, wir aber haben - warum auch immer, die Vorwahl von Kiel.
Ich habe also 112 gewählt und hatte die Leitstelle Kiel am Apparat. Habe erzählt was ist, wurde allmählich doch wieder unruhiger und nachdem ich alles runtergeleiert habe und die Klausdorfer Adresse genannt habe, sagt der Typ doch tatsächlich: "Oh, Sie wohnen ja in Klausdorf, da ist die Leitstelle Plön zuständig - ich verbinde." Klick - er war weg, ich hatte die Leitstelle Plön in der Leitung und musste alles noch einmal von vorne erzählen!!!! Das ist doch völlig irre, oder? Hätte er das mit einem Kind auch gemacht? Gar nicht auszudenken!!!
Es kam dann ein Plöner Krankenwagen und anschliessend ein Plöner Notarzt (alle wirklich supernett und kompetent". Der Notarzt vermutete gleich eine Lungenembolie (was auch stimmte) und meine Mutter "durfte" dann in die Kieler Uni, die eine ausgezeichnete Neurologie hat. 
Allerdings hat sich der Krankenwagen, der äusserst selten in dieser Ecke ist, noch einmal verfahren :Sad: .........aber sie ist dann doch noch rechtzeitig in der Klinik angekommen. :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

na das find ich aber heftig, gut dass alles gut gegangen ist

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ich habe also 112 gewählt und hatte die Leitstelle Kiel am Apparat. Habe erzählt was ist, wurde allmählich doch wieder unruhiger und nachdem ich alles runtergeleiert habe und die Klausdorfer Adresse genannt habe, sagt der Typ doch tatsächlich: "Oh, Sie wohnen ja in Klausdorf, da ist die Leitstelle Plön zuständig - ich verbinde." Klick - er war weg, ich hatte die Leitstelle Plön in der Leitung und musste alles noch einmal von vorne erzählen!!!! Das ist doch völlig irre, oder? Hätte er das mit einem Kind auch gemacht? Gar nicht auszudenken!!!

 So also wenn du von einem Handy aus anrufst kann es sein das du auf einer anderen
Leitstelle heraus kommst!
Du kommst eben irgendwo auf einer Leitstelle raus!
Ich würde erstmal prüfen warum ihr die Kielervorwahl habt, denn deswegen seit 
ihr dort raus gekommen! 
Bei einer Kreisreform ist dies durchaus möglich, du gehörst zu einem Landkreis aber hast die Ortsvorwahl einer anderen Stadt in einem anderen Landkreis.
Dies gibt es bei uns im Landkreis auch, deswegen wenn jemand über die 112 anruft, wird das Gespräch aufgenommen und an die andere Leitstelle übermittelt.
Mittlerweile muss nicht einmal mehr angerufen werden. 
Sondern der Einsatz wird einfach, nach der Aufnahme auf den Leitstellenserver der anderen Leitstelle überspielt, 
der Einsatz kann dann von dort aus SOFORT und OHNE Zeitverzögerung abgearbeitet werden!
Im Moment sind es drei Leitstellen bei uns die so miteinander verbunden sind. 
Bei der 112 kann KEINE Ortvorwahl vorweg gewählt werden, diese wird IMMER ignoriert!
Der Kollege hätte das Ereignis aber an die Leitstelle in Plön weitergeben können/müssen.
Dies ist eigentlich auch die normal Prozedur, siehe oben!
Bei solchen Gelegenheiten kann man sich im nachhein auch beschweren!!! 
Ansonsten freue ich mich das die Hilfe (wohl) doch adäquat und zuverlässig war!

----------


## Stine

Huhu! 
Ich habe über Festanschluss den Notdienst gerufen.   

> Bei einer Kreisreform ist dies durchaus möglich, du gehörst zu einem Landkreis aber hast die Ortsvorwahl einer anderen Stadt in einem anderen Landkreis

 ---> so ist es  
Anscheinend sind diese Leitstellen noch nicht miteinander verbunden, ansonsten hätte der Mensch das ja nur weitergeben brauchen.   

> Bei der 112 kann KEINE Ortvorwahl vorweg gewählt werden, diese wird IMMER ignoriert!

 Habe ich auch nicht gemacht :Smiley:    

> Bei solchen Gelegenheiten kann man sich im nachhein auch beschweren!!!

 Das hatte ich zuerst auch vor, aber die nächsten Wochen waren ziemlich heftig, so dass irgendwann der grösste Ärger verschwunden war. Anschliessend hat man irgendwie nicht mehr daran gedacht, sich zu beschweren.   

> Ansonsten freue ich mich das die Hilfe (wohl) doch adäquat und zuverlässig war!

 Die waren wirklich super!
Die Rettungssanitäter, die als erstes vor Ort waren, haben den richtigen Beruf gewählt. Sie haben mich beruhigt und gleichzeitig meine Mutter erstversorgt. Wirklich - grosses Lob an die beiden ! :ta_clap: 
Auch der anschliessend erschienene Notarzt war 1a. Er vermutete sofort eine Lungenembolie und leitete alles erforderliche in die Wege. So sind in der Klinik (sry, ich habe oben Neurologie geschrieben, aber da wurde nur CT gemacht) gleich die richtigen Untersuchungen gemacht worden und die Diagnose stand ziemlich schnell.

----------


## günni

mittlerweile könnte ich 
"rein körperlich" da nix mehr helfen, weil ich zu lädiert bin....habe früher aber schon mehrmals leute aus autos "geborgen" und in "stabile bau-seitlage" gelegt....danach, meist ne weile später, zitterten mir immer die knie.... 
günni

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das die Knie zittern oder man vll Bilder nicht mehr los wird, stimmt.
Deswegen ist manchmal eine professionelle Hilfe für Helfer nötig. 
Als Beispiel Eschede, 10 Jahr nach der ICE Katastrophe sind (mW) immer noch ein paar der Helfer in Behandlung.
Es spielt auch keine Rolle ob es sich dabei um "Profis" oder _nur_ um "Laien" handelt.
Treffen kann (und tut) es jeden! 
Wir haben uns im Bereich angewöhnt über Einsätze zusprechen. Das hilft ungemein.
Man lernt daraus, die (unbeteiligten) Kollegen hören zu und stellen die eine oder andere Frage.  *Reden hilft!*

----------


## baesle

Ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht das reden das beste ist. Am besten mit Kollegen oder Leuten die ähnliches erlebt haben bzw. auch Erfahrungen haben. Ich hatte einen Bekannten der war auch RA der konnte nie über sein erlebtes sprechen hat immer nur gelacht aber ist mit der Zeit immer mehr insich gekehrt gewesen jetzt kann er den Job nicht mehr machen weil er es nervlich nicht mehr packt. Ich denke egal was man man sollte immer versuchen alles zu verarbeirten egal auf welche art und weise das jeder einzelene für sich tut aber man sollte sich niemals schämen nach Hilfe zu fragen. Wir sind alles Menschen mit einem Herz und einer Seele und es ist vcöllig klar das man manche Bilder und Ereignisse nicht so einfach wegstecken kann, da ist Stolz einfach fehl am Platz (sich selbst zur liebe).

----------


## Brava

auch ich machte schon erfahrungen
musste einen mann nach einem unfall aus dem auto holen
das schlimmste für mich waren die menschen die nur rumstanden und nichts machten
die standen und unterhielten sich,keiner war in der lage mal was zu tun
was ich damals für schimpfwörter losliess möchte ich nicht mehr wiederholen
mit dem mann habe ich noch kontakt  
sorry das ich alles kleinschreibe

----------


## Christiane

In solchen Fällen ist es sinnvoll, an die Umstehenden Aufgaben zu verteilen. Das machen die dann meistens auch widerspruchslos mit.

----------


## Teetante

> In solchen Fällen ist es sinnvoll, an die Umstehenden Aufgaben zu verteilen. Das machen die dann meistens auch widerspruchslos mit.

 Das habe ich leider schon anders erlebt, von wegen die machten widerspruchslos mit. Von übelsten Beschimpfungen bis zur Androhung wegen Körperverletzung (weil ich 1. Hilfe leistete!!) habe ich schon alles erlebt. Die wenigsten helfen mit oder machen zumindest mal Platz, damit man überhaupt an den/die Verletzten drankommt. Selbst wenn die Polizei dann eingetroffen ist, wird sich nicht an Absperrungen gehalten.  
Ich habe schon manches Mal erste Hilfe geleistet, sowohl in meinem Berufsleben als auch im privaten Bereich. Anfangs war ich auch eher schüchtern und habe nur die 112 gewählt und somit Hilfe gerufen, später habe ich dann selber geholfen oder auch schon machende Ersthelfer unterstützt, bevor jemand von Polizei, Feuerwehr etc. dazukam.  
Das letzte Mal ist noch gar nicht sooo lange her und mittlerweile werde ich auch recht unfreundlich Gaffern gegenüber, noch dazu, wenn sie im Weg rumstehen, um auch ja alles mitzubekommen.  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## baesle

ja ich hab auch schon so erfahrungen mit den lieben gaffern gemacht, das schlimmste war mal auf einem fest da hat ein mann ein bierkrug über den kopf bekommen und hat stark geblutet es sassen ewig viele leute drum rum keiner hat geholfen alle sind etwas auf die seite "damit sie nichts abbekommen" meine freundin und ich sind dann durchs ganze zelt und (waren auf der anderen seite) und haben geholfen dabei wurden wir auch beschumpfen, nachdem wir einen rtw gerufen hatten wollten wir mit dem mann das zelt verlassren und auf mich ist sogar ein passant losgegangen weil er meinte wir sollen uns nicht einmischen der bekommt das schon alleine hin. erst als die orga sich eingemischt hatten konnten wir mit dem mann in ruhe das zelt verlassen und ihn drausen weiter versorgen. ich war dort privat und fand es ziemlich erschreckend das die leute erst respekt vor helfern haben wenn sie ihnen androhen die polizei zu holen oder ähnliches. Es ist erschreckend wie weit unsere Gesellschaft ist das man Leute bescimpft und angreift obwohl sie einem HELFEN wollen. Man sollte diese Leute unterstützen und ihnen dankbar sein den jeder der dumm rum tut wäre im notfall froh einen von diesen helfern abzubekommen. Das sollte man diesen Menschen mal deutlich machen und vielleicht auch sagen. Ich bin zwischenzeitlich rotz frech und sag zu den leuten wenn sie nicht weg eghen müssen sie mir helfen. manchmal hilft es aber manchmal lachen sie nur ich versuche es so gut wie möglich zu ignorieren.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ups da kommen ja Sachen an Licht.
Das Problem mit den Gaffern kenne ich zur Genüge!
All die "hilfreichen" Passanten die nichts so gut können wie im Weg rum stehen! _"Lass doch mal die Kleenen nach voornee, die wollen doch oooch watt seehn!" _  

> § 323C StGB:
> Unterlassene Hilfeleistung                                  
> Wer bei Unglücksfällen oder gemeiner Gefahr oder Not nicht Hilfe leistet, 
> obwohl dies erforderlich und ihm den Umständen nach zuzumuten, 
> insbesondere ohne erhebliche eigene Gefahr und ohne Verletzung anderer 
> wichtiger Pflichten möglich ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

 Dies besagt an erster Stelle *JEDER MUSS HELFEN*.
Die klassische Fall wäre, die junge Ärztin die Nachts durch ein Waldstück fährt und zu einem Unfall kommt, 
da sich dort aber nur Männer befinden hat Sie Angst auszusteigen.
Bei Ihr würde ein Anruf (als erste Hilfe) genügen.  _Aber als Tipp, solltet ihr noch Mal solche Probleme bekommen dann beruft Euch auf diesen Paragraphen, 
den ihr habt dann das Recht (wenn Ihr Hilfe leistet) die Umstehenden anzuzeigen._ Der Tipp von Christiane ist o.k., den im Normalfall kann sich Jemand der direkt angesprochen wurde dem nicht entziehen. *Ihr müsst mit dem Finger auf die Person zeigen und direkt ansprechen und dann klare Aufträge erteilen, 
Sie rufen die 112 an! 
Sie holen mir Verbandzeug, 
Sie kommen her und helfen Sie mir bei dem Patienten!* 
Dieses Thema wurde auch bei Quarks & Co im April behandelt. klick mich

----------


## Stiefelchen

Hallo ihr beiden, 
ich muss sagen das ich auch zu der fraktion der helfenden gehöre, allerdings gebe ich auch zu das ich nicht groß nachdenke sondern instinktiv handle. 
Doch vor kurzem hab ich mich echt wieder mehrfach aufgeregt, und diesesmal nicht NUR über die doofen Gaffer, sondern auch über den ersten disponenten und notarzt. Ich hoffe das dies die ausnahme war, aber selbst wenn nicht, würde ich IMMER wieder helfen, denn nur schauen liegt mir nicht. 
Mein mann rief in unser haus: ruf die rettung an hier wurde ein kleines kind angefahren
ich schnappte mir mein handy (das normale tel. hat nicht solch eine reichweite) und wählte die 112, gleichzeitig bin ich zur unfallstelle gelaufen (so schnell ich mit gehhilfe konnte) bis ich dort war sagte ich schon meinen namen, die adresse und das ein ca. 4 j. altes kind angefahren wurde und bat um einen rettungswagen incl. notarzt, von der anderen seite kam dann ein: was ist dem kind passiert? ich sagte: ich bin noch nicht an der unfallstelle kann ich noch nicht sagen einen moment bitte und zur antwort bekam ich dann: ja in ordnung der wagen ist unterwegs und es wurde aufgelegt HÄ :angry_10:  
ca. 5 schritte weiter sah ich das nicht "nur" der kleine junge verletzt war, sondern das noch ein ca. 20 j.mann weinend und wimmernd dort lag. ich fragte wer hat den unfall gesehen was ist passiert, doch KEINER der ca. 10 leute dort antwortete aber die meisten hatten ihr handy am ohr und riefen gott und die welt an (ich kann kein türkisch) als ich fragte hat noch jemand die rettung angerufen ? kam ein gemeinschaftliches NEIN kopfschütteln *grrrrrrrrr* 
ich versuchte mir einen überblick zu verschaffen und wählte derzeit aber auch schon wieder die 112, sagte erneut meinen namen und die adresse und das ich gerade schon einmal angerufen habe, dann gab ich durch: 
ca. 4 j. junge mit blutender kopfwunde aber ansprechbar 
außerdem benötigte ich noch einen rettungswagen mit arzt da noch ein ca. 20j. verletzer mann hier ist, ich kniete mich neben ihn und fragte ihn ob er deutsch spricht er nickte, ich fragte wo hast du schmerzen? man konnte keine blutende wunde erkennen, er zeigte auf seinen brustkorb, ich sagte dem mann am telefon einen mmoent bitte er zeigt mir wo er schmerzen hat, ich tastete ihn vorsichtig von den schultern bis zu den knöcheln ab und überall wo er aufstöhnte, gab ich sofort an den disponenten durch, dann wechselte der mann die gesichtsfarbe und sprach verwirrt, ich hab ihn dann vorsichtig in schocklage gelegt (er hatte auch über schmerzen im becken und lws geklagt und ich wusste nun nicht so richtig ob das richtig ist, aber ich tat es dann doch ganz vorsichtig und er kam dann auch wieder klar zu sich-------ob das nun in der situation richtig war weiß ich nicht)
all das hörte oder bzw. sagte ich dem disponenten und dann fragte ich den disponenten noch ob er doch bitte auch die feuerwehr schicken kann zur absicherung, denn der unfall blockiert einen teil der kreuzung und das mittlerweile ca. 30 leute hier rumstehen. 
ca. 15 min. später kam ein mann der sich per ausweiß als polizist zu erkennen gab und er fragte wer die rettung allamiert habe, ich sagte: ich war das (immer noch bei dem älteren verletzten knieend und den kleine mann mit mutter hab ich auch neben mich hingesetzt damit ich notfalls nochmal anrufen hätte können) 
da fragte mich der polizist: sind sie  medizinerin?`ich sagte : Nein
und er sagt: wie ich dann dazu käme am telefon anweisungen zu geben als hätte ich ahnung?
ich meinte ich hab nix gesagt von wegen das ich ärztin bin ich habe weitergegeben was ich erfragt habe. 
Er wollte mich von dem verletzten wegschicken doch ich bin geblieben, da ich mittlerweile mit ihm ein gespräch angefangen hatte und von ihm noch das eine oder ander gesagt bekommen habe wo er schmerzen hat und wo es am schlimmsten ist und ich ihn immer wieder versicherte: sobald der doc da ist und dich kurz untersucht hat bekommst du was gegen die schmerzen..........er vertraute mir mittlerweile und deshalb lies ich mich nicht einfach so geschieben. 
als dann nach 38 minuten 3 feuerwehrwagen und nochmal 2 minuten später 2 rettungswagen mit 1 notarzt und zusätzlich ein NEF mit Arzt kam, meinte e: oh man das ist ihr werk.
HÄÄÄ ich wusste nicht was ich falsch gemacht haben sollte. 
dann sprang der notarzt samt rettungssani auf uns zu, der notarzt schrie: weg weg weg (kann ich bei den gaffern verstehen) und schlug mit gummihandschuhen um sich(naja.....)
TOLL ich, immer noch knieend bekam den handschuh ab, doch leider ist es mir aufgrund meiner erkrankungen selbst nicht möglich -schnell- ALLEINE aufzustehen, so bat ich den einen rettungsmensch kurz mir hoch zuhelfen, was er dann auch tat, während er mir hochhalf versuchte ich dem arzt daneben noch zu sagen was war, auch das er kurzzeitig verwirrt sprach und blass kalt schweisig wurde, aber der doc meinte: haut ab hier ihr habt keine ahnung 
Tja, was soll ich da dann noch sagen?
ich rappelte mich dann zusammen und machte so schnell es mir möglich war platz (dauert immer etwas bis ich richtige schritte machen kann) und bin dann nachhause gegangen, mein mann sagte mir später das sie ihn auf eine vakuummatratze gelegt hat und nach einiger zeit im RTW erst weg gefahren sind. 
Ich dachte wenn einer was wissen will, ich hab mein namen und adresse beim anruf gesagt und fertig. 
Aber egal, wie es da jetzt abgelaufen ist und auch egal wie es mir geht.
Ich werde IMMER helfen so gut es mir möglich ist und wenn ich (was ich auch schon gemacht habe!) Gaffer anspreche ob sie Blutrünstig sind :Huh?:  und sie dann auffordere platz zu machen............ 
Ich bin bisher in meinem leben zu 5 Unfällen dazu gekommen, davon 3 mal autounfall als erstretterin, davon war einer bereits tod doch das bemerkte ich nicht da ich zu sehr damit beschäfftigt war den motoradfahrer in die stabile seitenlage zu bringen.
und am schlimmsten finde ich wenn man bei dem verletzten kniet und sich über einem die menschentraube zusammen zieht und man meint echt das man KEINE luft mehr bekommt, ich hasse Gaffer!!!! und die gehören ALLE bestraft!! sozialstunden ableisten, ach was mir da alles einfällt...... 
Tja, ich weiß auch heute noch nicht ob ich was falsch gemacht hatte, aber selbst wenn, ich tat es mit bester absicht und kann sagen: ich habe wenigestens geholfen!!! 
lieben gruß
stiefelchen

----------


## Stiefelchen

Noch mal anders herum *lächel* 
wie oft ich mittlerweile selbst Hilfe benötigte kann ich ehrlich nicht mehr so genau sagen, das zweite mal als ich mit RTW ins KH kam war nach einem Herz-Kreislauf-stillstand mit 14j., damals noch in meinem elternhaus, mussten sie mich erst 4 stufen runter richtung haustür tragen und dabei versuchten sie natürlich so gut es ging die waage zu halten, doch leider hielten sie mich so hoch *lächel* das ich mit der nasenspitze am oberen metalltürrahmen hängen blieb und sie mir blutig aufgerissen habe.
Im rettungswagen dann entschudligten sie sich mehrfach und der notarzt fand es ober peinlich, ich bin durch den zwischenfall aus ca. 2 meter höhe auf das steißbein geprallt und hatte mir durch den sturz eine lws-stauchung zugezogen, so war jedes straßenloch eine qual, doch die retter haben das bett so hoch gefahren das es immer nachwippte, wodurch mir leider übel wurde *lach*
obwohl ich das ende der fahrt nicht mehr mitbekommen habe (bewusstseinverlust) kann ich sagen waren sie alle sehr sehr lieb zu mir. 
bei meinem 1 schlaganfall waren auch alle super lieb, zuvorkommend und hilfsbereit, bei meinem herzstillstand waren auch alle super lieb, beim 2 schlaganfall waren mein mann und tochter auch sehr begeistert, da waren sie wohl mit 2 RTW´s und 1 NEF da und während sich der notarzt mit 2 helfern sich um mich kümmerten, haben sich die anderen um meine tochter und um meinem mann gekümmert was ihnen beiden in der situation gut getan hat. 
die beiden male nach meiner bewusstlosigkeit durch unterzucker waren die helfer auch super lieb 
insgesamt muss ich sagen, egal wodurch ich hilfe benötigte, ich habe mich bisher IMMER gut betreut gefühlt, OK ich mach es meinen helfern nicht gerade leicht, denn ich seh nicht immer die notwendigkeit das ich mitkommen soll, denn ich mag Kh´s nicht, ich hab einfach zuviel schon hinter mir und die angst was wieder alles an untersuchungen auf mich zu kommt machen mir angst und schon sag ich:
Alles OK, mir geht es gut!!! 
selbst als ich mir durch einen sturz die steißbeinspitze abgebrochen, das Becken gebrochen und eine vielzahl von Prellungen zugezogen hatte, sagte ich dem RTW fahrer: Vielen Dank das sie gehalten haben, aber mir ist nix passiert ist alles OK!!!
er fragte noch einigemale denn er glaubte mir wohl nicht so recht (er sah wie ich gefolgen bin) aber er konnte mich nicht überzeugen, so bin ich mit den brüchen noch fast 1 km mit den inlinern zum auto gefahren und bin erst stunden später nach einer dusche (ich war so geschwitzt) ins Kh gefahren, da ich vor schmerzen nicht mehr ein noch aus wusste............................tja, so bin ich *lächel*
die steißbeinspitze wurde rektal eingerichtet und da der beckenbruch zum glück nicht verschoben war, bin ich dann wieder heimgefahren, weil ich es wünschte! 
ich muss noch lernen nicht so sehr mit meinem leben zu spielen, sagt mein doc
denn auch ein INR von 8,0 macht mir keine angst, obwohl ich im Kh schon bei einem INR von 4,8 ins bett auf überwachung verbant wurde wegen Lebensgefahr, ich seh das alles nicht so schlimm, auch habe ich meinen herzinfarkt abgetan und sagte: ich hab doch meinen ICD da kann mir doch nix passieren, fazit: anpfiff vom doc und nochmalige aufklärung was der ICD verhindert und das aber auch nicht auf ewige zeiten................... 
so genug von mir, ich bewundere alle die diesen job machen, incl. meinen neffen der Lehrrettungsassistent ist und ich sag allen Helfern, ob Profis oder nicht und allen Ärzten/innen ein DICKES  DANKESCHÖN für eure HILFE 
macht weiter so, wir brauchen euch
und paßt auf euch auf
lieben gruß
stiefelchen

----------

